# Oregon Coast



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Thinking of driving down the Oregon coast for a couple of weeks from BC, anyone been that way and recommend areas for sandy beaches and exciting things to see?

Thanks
GH


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Lucky you, went there in 2000, camped with John's brother and family loved crater lake though not on the coast. Can't remember where we camped either, just the great beaches and views.

the camp site was wonderful, 2 cars 3 tents, 1 pitch, own fire pit and you could use the wood from the forests nearby, provided it was already on the ground. Quite a few travelled with chain saws  
Have a fantastic time.

Sue


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

suedew said:


> Quite a few travelled with chain saws


Even if it is already on the ground it often needs cutting up before you can use it :wink:

Even my woodburner can only take 18" logs.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Beautiful coastline if you can see it, done it last year from Seattle to San Fransisco, if you stick to the coast road it's covered in seamist, go inland 1 mile and it's clear. 
look here, theworldisourgarden.com and select September 2011 also look at the photos titled Oregan

Lodders


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

suedew said:


> Lucky you, went there in 2000, camped with John's brother and family loved crater lake though not on the coast. Can't remember where we camped either, just the great beaches and views.
> 
> Yes would agree with this but you may not be able to go around it at this time of the year. They have very heavy snow fall there, we went in July and it had only just been opened.
> 
> Andy


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

We will spend a lot of next Winter in BC but would make the trip around August or early September when hopefully the weather would be reasonably good. All useful info thankyou.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If you have the time and inclination Groundhog, read our RV travels on my website below.
We did Route One down the west coast from San Fran nearly to LA but veered off just past Hearst Castle.

Route One has recommended signs of 34ft. max. But we managed in a 40ft. with Jeep on the back.

Ray.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

inkey-2008 said:


> suedew said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky you, went there in 2000, camped with John's brother and family loved crater lake though not on the coast. Can't remember where we camped either, just the great beaches and views.
> ...


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

This is what the lodge looked like...........


----------

